# Roadmaster Skyrider S/N J49047- what year? (guessing late 50's, see pic)



## Nickinator (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems like it's very difficult to date them during these years, anyone have a clue?
Thanks!


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 23, 2011)

I’ve gathered more information for this period so with a serial number and photos they are now fairly easy to date. This bike is from 1959.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------

